# صلاه حسب شهر ميلادك



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رب يسوع المسيح كسر قيود خطيتى


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسى حبو لمرورك الجميل *


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*ياربى يسوع المسيح اهدنى الى ملكوتك*


----------



## soul & life (23 سبتمبر 2014)

9- يارب يا يسوع المسيح كسر قيود خطيتى .. امين


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسى لمرورك الغالى نيفو *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2014)

يا رب يسوع المسيح 
ارحمني


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب يسوع المسيح باركني


----------



## joeseph.jesus (23 سبتمبر 2014)

يارب يا يسوع المسيح سامحني


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسى كتير لمشاركتكم 
ووجودكم الغالى 
ابن يسوعنا 
ماريا 
المسيح حررنى *


----------



## soso a (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شهر 1

جميله كتير الصلاة دى


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*ميرسى سوسو
 لمرورك الغالى حبيبتى
*


----------



## Milad.M (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*يا رب يا يسوع المسيح اهدي الى ملكوتك ,, أمين*

*شكرا على هذه الصلوات الجميلة ,, *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرسى ميلاد لمرورك


----------

